# Gibt es einen wandler von Profibus zu DMX



## Rossi (27 April 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich suche einen wander... Ich möchte mit meiner Siemens S7 ein DMX Gerät ansteuern.... Gibt es sowas ????

MFG
Rossi


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2007)

Ich glaube es gibt Seriell nach DMX, von Profibus hab ich noch nichts gehört. Mit eine CP (Ich glaube CP340) könnte man die Daten an eine serielle SS ausgeben.


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt Seriell nach DMX
> ...



Ja Seriell -> DMX gibt es >hier< als Bastellösung.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=5951&highlight=DMX


----------



## Rossi (28 April 2007)

*Wow*

Tach Auch.
Wow das hört sich gut an... Schon mal cp baugruppen mit S7 programiert?? Ist glaub ich wol schwer.... aber muß man irgendwie hin bekommen.
Mit dem ding kann man ja noch den teuren analogbaugruppen konkorens machen (einfach demultiplexer dahinter) und man hat schön günstig ein paar analog ausgänge :smile:

Besten dank für die Info.. aber mir fällt gerade ein gibt es nicht ethernet dmx wandler...... ist glaub ich nicht so koplieziert....

Mfg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Juli 2011)

Hab den grad mal wieder rausgekramt...

Gibt's den mittlerweile andere DMX Baugruppen?


----------



## Senator42 (8 Juli 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hab den grad mal wieder rausgekramt...
> 
> Gibt's den mittlerweile andere DMX Baugruppen?


Gegenfrage: Kommerziell oder Bastel?

Also ich hab einen DMX -> Modelbauservo gebaut.

Auch einen RS232 -> DMX Wandler (mit 48Kanälen; ist schneller als alle 512 !) Mit Addin für DMX-Control.

Dann noch 6 Kanal Dimmer und eine Farbradsteuerung (5 Farbfilter).

HW: PIC 16F628A, 20Mhz

Aber direkt von Profibus nach DMX wird wohl selten sein.
Irgendeine UNI hat mal einen Profibus-Slave gebaut. Die Source hab ich.
Wenn einer den PB -> DMX - Wandler bauen will, kann er die Source haben.
Wär schön wenn der Output dann auch Freeware wird.

JK: "Hab den grad mal wieder rausgekramt..."
welchen "den" rausgekramt ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Juli 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> JK: "Hab den grad mal wieder rausgekramt..."
> welchen "den" rausgekramt ?



den Thread!

wollte eigendlich nicht selbst basteln, aber mal schaun.

Hab ja auch schon die PB Schnitstelle mit einem Avr realisiert, das Problem ist, ich will 1,5 mbit nutzen, und das ist dem Avr zu schnell, selbst mit 185000 aber bekomme ich ab und an noch busprobleme! Von daher mal schaun was ich dann machen werde, vielleicht wirds dann doch seriell -> dmx, wenns nichts anderes gibt!


----------



## uncle_tom (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

von Beckhoff gibt´s eine DMX Masterklemme für Ethercat:

EL6851 - DMX Masterklemme

die lässt sich evtl. über einen Profibus- oder Profinetkoppler auch an eine S7 anbinden:

EK3100 - Profibuskoppler

EK9300 - Profinetkoppler


----------

